# Mt Warning Pale Ale ?



## aroo75 (23/8/12)

Over the weekend I stumbled on a beer at SaltBar in Kingscliff. Its called Mt Warning Pale Ale and is brewed by Salt Village brewery ?... 

Well any way I haven't been able to find anymore about this beer except that it tasted great! Full on pine cone hops flavour and aroma.

Perhaps I need to ask the bar man in there where the brewery is, as a google of it gives me nada...
Anybody tasted this one or know more ?? Thanks Andrew


----------



## tricache (23/8/12)

Because I really need another reason to love Salt...best place EVER!!! My old car club used to use it as our Christmas Party regular spot

Will have to go down and check it out


----------



## shaunous (10/9/12)

I went to Salt bar Friday day/night and tried this beer, I thought it tasted like a copy of Fat Yak, even though I was drinking all different beers and a wine through the day. But I mentioned it to one of the older guys behind the bar, and he laughed in agreeance and then he told me its made by the same guys from Burleigh Brewing, and it also tastes very very similiar to their 70's style. They sell all 3 beers their if anyone wants to give it a taste test. I never had time, and was not completely sober enough to trust my palate  

I've had all these beers, but not one after another to taste test, but he may be right...


----------



## .DJ. (10/9/12)

its brewed by Burleigh and it just their pale ale re-badged...

I think its a good idea for bars to do this.. The Opera Bar in Sydney does the same thing.. Their "Opera Pale Ale" is just Redoaks Pale Ale re-badged.


----------



## yum beer (10/9/12)

contract brewing.


----------



## .DJ. (10/9/12)

its not really contract brewing...


----------



## yum beer (10/9/12)

their paying 'x' brewery to brew a beer that they will sell under their own name...sounds like contract brewing to me.


----------



## bum (10/9/12)

No. In contract brewing you tell people what beer you want them to brew.

This is the same as you writing your name on some masking tape and bunging it on a bottle of Westvleteren and saying you brewed it.

Shabby.


----------



## .DJ. (10/9/12)

yum beer said:


> their paying 'x' brewery to brew a beer that they will sell under their own name...sounds like contract brewing to me.



no, they are buying a keg of their already brewed Pale Ale and putting a different decal on the tap...


----------



## yum beer (10/9/12)

And Im sure theres a contract involved.

Same shit, different bucket.


----------

